# Newbie Looking For Advice On Camper Purchase



## NugeForPres (Jul 4, 2017)

Hello all...my wife and I have been doing quite a bit of research and are trying to zero in on our first travel trailer.  What I see alot of on the internet is people talking about poor construction and problems getting things fixed, and that seems to be common with all of the brands that I've researched.  Is this the norm for camper ownership- poor service and construction?  I expect small issues here and there, and I'm prepared to take care of any issues that I can.  After all, it is a house on wheels basically, and it will need maintenance.  I just want to get an idea about what we may be getting ourselves into.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 4, 2017)

Service sucks at dealerships 
Campers are built like single wide trailers
On a production line

They are cheap, lightweight,and basically disposable





I love mine.  And wouldn't have it any other way when it's time to leave home for vacation.




Store it under shelter for vest long term results


----------



## Grub Master (Jul 4, 2017)

Check out this forum Irv2.com
there is a lot of good info and helpful campers on the site


----------



## NugeForPres (Jul 5, 2017)

Appreciate the help.  We're excited about getting a camper and want to be smart about it.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 5, 2017)

Buy used. I wish I had. Get a shelter to put it under when not in use.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 5, 2017)

NugeForPres said:


> Hello all...my wife and I have been doing quite a bit of research and are trying to zero in on our first travel trailer.  What I see alot of on the internet is people talking about poor construction and problems getting things fixed, and that seems to be common with all of the brands that I've researched.  Is this the norm for camper ownership- poor service and construction?  I expect small issues here and there, and I'm prepared to take care of any issues that I can.  After all, it is a house on wheels basically, and it will need maintenance.  I just want to get an idea about what we may be getting ourselves into.



Yes. They all suck.(AirStream may be better) I just had my roof and a slide wiper replaced  under warranty. 1 year old. 
So far, I have had pretty good service.


----------



## jmharris23 (Jul 6, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Buy used. I wish I had. Get a shelter to put it under when not in use.



I found a new one for the price of any of the used ones I had looked at. Used campers are almost as much as the new one now a days and unless they are real used!


----------



## NugeForPres (Jul 6, 2017)

jmharris23 said:


> I found a new one for the price of any of the used ones I had looked at. Used campers are almost as much as the new one now a days and unless they are real used!



That seems to be the case with what we have seen thus far.  I'm by no means against buying used, but when the new ones are so close in price it makes it tough to decide.  That's why I was curious about the complaints I've heard about getting new ones fixed under warranty.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 6, 2017)

I know where there is a real deal on a used one. 

We talked about it a few threads down the page. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=899263


----------



## WayneB (Jul 6, 2017)

when you buy a camper from a dealer, generally they do the first use service, and likely wash it. Check for leaks. Tissue wad and a quick swipe around windows and doors can show a lot.

Ask them to show you it all works, water heater, fresh water pump, fridge, slideout, jacks, and anything else that moves or has pressure involved.
check all items using fuels or electricity in all modes, 12v, 120v, gas. Ensure they work, although it takes time to check some items like fridge and water heater.

A lot of things that frequently go wrong are vibration related in some fashion, not all. Some are genuinely QC items that slipped past.

A PVC roof will last a lot longer than a TPO or membrane roof not prominently advertised as PVC. 

Slide toppers are a MUST, a cover over the awning while stowed is another got-to-have if you intend to keep it until the warranty runs out.
Radial Tires are another must, especially when looking at budget rigs, they tend to slip bias ply tires on the hit a low advertised price. You will regret not catching it 400-500 miles after you buy it.

Once you choose the rig, really, REALLY look at the fit and finish, take pictures of trims, joints, window and doors, including hatches and look at them for misalignment and protruding screws (potential leaks)

Find a buddy/friend/relative that has full-timed in a camper, and ask them to look at it with you. The experience they bring having spent time in a camper will help temper your enthusiasm and may help you identify things you don't know you need or want.

Research, ask questions, be nosy and critical of fit and finish.
Know how you want to use it, how often, and how you are going to pull it there.


----------



## outdoorman (Jul 6, 2017)

Some of the fiberglass travel trailers are good. Depends on size you want. There are 2 piece units that are built like fiberglass boats so they don't leak.
Brands like BigFoot.  
Also the fiberglass travel trailers that are basically 2 halves with a secure seam like: Oliver, Escape or Casitas are excellent.
Finally as mentioned, Airstream (big bucks).


----------



## transfixer (Jul 7, 2017)

Something I might add as someone who has discovered my needs and wants have changed over the years when it comes to travel trailers,  consider buying used for your first one , if you can find one in decent shape for a good price,  mainly because after you've used it a time or two you will discover things that you wished were different,  size/orientation of the main beds, location of things, etc,  size or layout of the bathroom/shower,   I went through three or four before I discovered the floorplan and layout I liked the best.   You usually can't figure that out by just walking through them on a lot, but that can help.  
    Also this is the wrong time of year to buy one if you're trying to get the best deal,  if you can wait till Dec/Jan/Feb to buy,   that's when you can usually find deals on used ones,  they aren't being used and someone has an itch for something different so they're ready to sell what they have.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 7, 2017)

Bathroom size is always my biggest gripe. The last one I had was a Flagstaff with a garden shower and huge bathroom. Loved it. But no matter what brand I check all the roof area to look for potential leaks and hit them with silicone. You wouldn't believe some of the places that aren't sealed from the manufacturer.


----------



## NugeForPres (Jul 7, 2017)

Lots of good information here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2017)

We have been planning for a first travel trailer to buy in a year or two as well (when the boy is out of the house and gone) so we can do some travelling. There is a new Gray Wolf out that we have zeroed in on with a rear living room and front bedroom with a full bath. Perfect set up for two people and unlike any floor plan out there on the market yet. Unless another floorplan like it comes out this will be our choice. Very reasonably priced also. 



https://www.rvtrader.com/dealers/Un...orest-River-Cherokee-Grey-Wolf-23MK-121754292


----------



## WayneB (Jul 7, 2017)

I've actually picked my next rig, I usually spend 42+ weeks a year on the road solo, ready for the missus to head out with me for a couple more years.
Best for a couple, kid-free fiddy summins IMO.
http://rv.campingworld.com/rvdetail...-ultra-lite-8329ss-rear-living-30k-ANA1359381


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Jul 7, 2017)

*Look at a lot of different brands before you buy*

If you are buying new go to a lot of dealers, look at numerous different brands before you buy. As someone else said take not of the cabinet finish, bath room size, overall finish of the interior and exterior and depending on what you will pull it with take note of the dry weight. 
We had been camping with my daughter and her family for several years and then decided to buy one ourself. We looked at so many different brands it got kind of confusing until I figured out what to look for as to finish and fit. We then narrowed our choice down to a few models by Coachman. Once we had decided on models I searched the internet for any dealer with in 150 miles for the best price I could find. Ended up at Dalton RV and bought a Coachman Catalina Legacy edition 25RKS. This is a 25 ft box with a rear kitchen and a slide. Dry weight was 5500 lbs and probably goes 6500 once we have it loaded. Pull it with a 2015 F150 with a 5.0. 
You will love it when you get one we have a great time with ours.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 8, 2017)

Miquel, I have one of these.  The ceiling is higher than a grey wolf and finish is a good bit nice.  Not as cheap, but I plan in having it for a while.  Just showing you options in that same family of floor plans 

https://gillettesinterstaterv.com/w...7uK3CSwXJOzRh9eHu9XDhZFAHYJd5Gg758BoC7qfw_wcB


----------



## normaldave (Jul 11, 2017)

I've been studying up on these of late, certainly not cheap, but definitely a step above in construction.  Trouble is you'll have to go out West to get one, lots of folks have done just that.  Hard to find used, which says a lot.  They will even support warranty coverage through a local non Outdoors RV dealer.
http://outdoorsrvmfg.com/black-rock/

Owned by Ron and Sherry Nash of Northwood Manufacturing (Arctic Fox/Nash)

<div style="position:relative;height:0;padding-bottom:56.27%"></div>

While we're at it, here's a road trip, but an excellent quality trailer, Mobile Scout 30FKS.  I doubt there is much in the market today built as well as these were in their day, and you could pay twice the price and not get as good a trailer as this one:  (btw, Sunnybrook Mobile Scout is identical to the Titan LX, but the Mobile Scout was marketed in the West/Southwest).
http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/travelt/2006-Mobile-Scout-Titan-Lx-36365.htm

Sunnybrook Titan LX/Mobile Scout brochure:
http://www.wilderrv.com/img/base/sunnybrook/Titan/BROCHURE_Titan_2006.pdf


----------

